# 30s Rudge "Fast Sport" yard sale score



## JOEL (Nov 20, 2010)

Keep on hitting those yard sales folks, and always, ALWAYS ASK !!! The guy had some cool old stuff, couple of newer bike parts. I held up a seat and asked if he had a bike to go with it. He said no, then "Well, there IS an old vintage bike in the basement that I probably ought to sell". A few minutes later he wheeled this out.

Looks like the 1936 Sport ad on Classic Rendezvous website to me. Has an early Miller generator with jeweled taillight, flip-flop fix/free hub, glass reflector, drop mustache bars with celluloid covers, "Fast Sport" printed above the badge. Any info appreciated.


----------



## JohnnyB.Nutty (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice score Joel!
First the thrift store now a yard sale. Some guys have all the luck.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 20, 2010)

I go every week, scores like this don't happen that often. I buy all kinds of bikes and about 40% of the time when I ask at a yard sale, there is a bike available. About half of those are resellable.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 20, 2010)

wow.  That should shine up really nicely.  I've never seen brakes like that or Rudge fenders from before the Raleigh takeover.
Try this website for some service tips;
http://sheldonbrown.com/english-3.html
And post it over at the Classic and Vintage forum.  They'll love it;
http://sheldonbrown.com/english-3.html


----------



## sam (Nov 20, 2010)

Joel,I have a rudge catalog,I'll dig it out in a day or two.And scan you any thing that looks correct.The brakes and bars are very nice!What size are the rims? Are they chrome or stanless?


----------



## JOEL (Nov 21, 2010)

The rims are chrome and have a center stripe. They are narrow box type rims, not the wider roadster style. The tires are 26". Front fender is a replacement off a Raleigh, rear is correct. 

Here's the ad from Classic Rendezvouz.
http://www.classicrendezvous.com/British_isles/rudge/rudge_1936.htm

I found this 1939 catalog on the web. The No. 67 Sports model is close but guessing mine is an earlier model (brakes, bars different. generator is an earlier non-theftproof version with a slightly different shaped housing). 
http://1939rudge.blogspot.com/


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 21, 2010)

26x1 38" or 26x1 1/4"?
Those bars were made by a fellow called Lauterwasser.  Not sure if I spelled that right.  Hard to find.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 21, 2010)

The tires on there are 1 1/4. The rims look like they might take the smaller size.


----------



## sam (Nov 21, 2010)

Joel,I found my catalog but it's late 50s /early 60s.Your bike is 30s so My catalog is no help,only shows a Sports light roadster.I have a cd on Brown Brothers that should show the bars and brakes.
BTW Rudge was taken over early on by Raleigh,and became one of the 3 top brands(Raleigh / rudge/or humber) sold by raleigh.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Nov 22, 2010)

Take a little bronze wool and WD40  or PB Blaster to those rims (and all the chrome) not steel wool as that will scratch.  I bet there's a size engraved in the rims.  If they say 26x1 1/4 then you can get the Schwinn 26x1 3/8 and they'll fit.  Standard english 26x1 3/8 won't.


----------



## ftwelder (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice score. I have this Raleigh Golden Arrow from 1921. It's the same type of machine. Lauterwasser raced and did a lot of product development for Rudge before going to Raleigh. I am really into these types of bikes. 





IMG_3843 by barnstormerbikes, on Flickr


----------



## JOEL (Nov 22, 2010)

Great pix on the Flickr link!


----------



## ftwelder (Nov 23, 2010)

JOEL said:


> Great pix on the Flickr link!




Thanks!  I try to get a lot of pics. That is a very nice Rudge. I have a '48 gents roadster and a '65 Deluxe.


----------



## waynemarkus (Nov 24, 2010)

that chainring/wheel is the coolest! is it a hand in the middle? could you take a closer picture and post it?  sweet find! i'm a classic 30's-40's cruiser guy and i am impressed by this lightweight!


----------



## ftwelder (Nov 26, 2010)

waynemarkus said:


> that chainring/wheel is the coolest! is it a hand in the middle? could you take a closer picture and post it?  sweet find! i'm a classic 30's-40's cruiser guy and i am impressed by this lightweight!




It's called the "red hand of Ulster" or Ireland. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Hand_of_Ulster


----------



## Hsean (Dec 7, 2010)

This ones also from around the same year.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey H, looks like you've done some work on that one since we saw it last.


----------



## ftwelder (Dec 8, 2010)

Hsean said:


> This ones also from around the same year.




Nice, with genny hub AND Lauterwassers.


----------

